# Who's buying their dog a Christmas present?



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i am but i'm not sure what it's going to be.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

*raises hand*

Both dogs have a stocking and will get goodies in there lol. Abbie is getting two squeaky toys, a bully stick, a bag of Fruitables Skinny Mini's Pumpkin & Mango, beef tendon chew, and a cookie with yogurt frosting lol.

Murph is getting a nylabone, a bully stick, a bag of venison jerky, beef tendon chew, and a cookie with yogurt frosting.

I think the dogs are my favorite ones to shop for


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I get mine a bundle of toys off of amazon every black friday. I can normally get quite a few for a very good price during that time. This year I could only afford 1 toy for each.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be getting a new deer antler - the little one is almost gone. Dempsey's getting a new rope toy. I'll probably get one more thing - not sure what, yet.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought my dogs a house with acres. They are going to have to be happy with that for a while LOL


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have stockings for them, not sure what they are getting yet....My mom always buys her grand dogs a gift too. This Christmas will be bittersweet first one without Max.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

My dog gets one thing. This year it will be a hugglehound toy. (retail for $30) Every day is like christmas here because I work for a pet store, so they get lots of treats throughout the year.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I bought my dogs a house with acres. They are going to have to be happy with that for a while LOL


lol, I second that! This is our first Christmas in the new house with a huge backyard. Bit of an early Christmas present for all of us! 
I envy your acreage though.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought two toys, but I got too excited and already gave them to my two lol. I think I'm gunna have to go to the pet store Christmas Eve to get more, otherwise I m going to keep giving presents early lol.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> I bought my dogs a house with acres. They are going to have to be happy with that for a while LOL


LOL! I bought my dog a car for his 3rd birthday one year, LOL! Well, I enjoyed it too, but it's definitely more his than mine. I'm just the chauffeur


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Probably not, it's Christmas every week for them since they are always getting treats and other goodies when I find good deals online.
Last night I found couple jackets that I bought over the summer on clearance, so it can be their present for this year (granted they do not seem particularly thrilled about it..lol)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Shadow is the only one of ours who is, because he's the only one likes toys. He's getting a new Jolly Ball, and a frisbee.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My guys are so spoiled too. My friend gave them a cozy little bed as her Christmas gift to them. God knows they get spoiled every week when they go to the store. And I always keep them stocked with cookies, nylabones and squeaky toys...

BUT I JUST CAN'T HELP MYSELF  I love buying them things.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I got mine some bully sticks, cow ears, toys, and treats. So yeah I think they will be happy with their Christmas!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

They got there present early. it was actually MY present from my BF, the unbreakoball.
But Chimera got some presents from the family who bought her litter mate, she sent a huge box of gifts for her, i was so suprised!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I spend so much money on them year round, I don't bother with presents designated for Christmas. They already have pretty much everything, I wouldn't even know what to buy them if I went out Christmas shopping, and I would feel like I was buying something just to be buying it. I did pick up an order from My Pet Carnivore this past Friday, I guess I could call that their Christmas present, LOL.


----------



## CatsNjammer (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine gets her favorite thing in the world.......meat off of the turkey, warmed in the microwave. But of course, Santa Claus's reindeer usually leave a small present from one intelligent species to another. She does get things to play with all year, not to mention a brand new cat to mother THIS year!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I just realized that since we will be dog sitting for a friend through Christmas that my dogs may have to wait to get their presents. I don't want to instigate any dog fights over treats and toys so it may be best to just wait.


----------



## lovelabradors (Dec 11, 2012)

2 presents already bought and wrapped. A bag of sponge balls and a squeaky toy. :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I had better get my a into g I guess. Mol is meant to be getting a new collar with octopuses on it, because I like octopuses Windy, maybe one of those food puzzle things where she has to work for her dinner. Ha ha, as if she'll ever do that. And, I'm looking up some agility stuff I can set up in the front of the house for the local pup's to play and learn on. And, maybe, just maybe, if my Lord (husband) remembers he agreed to do this, a aluminium fence to fence in the backyard.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, and of course Mol will get her once a year $16.99lb frozen rabbit from Publix.


----------

